# Hi



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

I guess it's time to finally speak up and say Hello.

Hello. My name's Cindy. I'm from Maryland. I know a handful of you from other forums. For those I don't know, I've had mice for a few years, I have mostly angoras and texels.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## thickgiraffe (Nov 3, 2010)

:welcome1


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi cindy


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

This forum is huge


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

1 

There's always room for one more! Welcome!


----------



## thickgiraffe (Nov 3, 2010)

hi there


----------

